# Debery in water



## Idisc (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

I have a 75G stocked with about 30 cichlids - all Juv's around 1.5" - 2" and I can't seem to keep my water clear. Before I moved them into the 75G I had about 22 Cichlids ( The Same Ones ) in a 55G with 2x Whisper 40-60 HoB filters and my water was crystal clear.

75 Gallon Tank Specs:
Filtration: AquaClear 110
Substrate: Play Sand
Rocks: Lava Rock
Other Decor: Drift-Wood

Fish:
6x Yellow Labs
3x Albino Socs
6x Kenyi
9x Demasoni
3x Bumble bees
1x Red Banded Moorii
3x Chinese Algae Eaters

I know this stock list is messed up and I am in the process of getting rid of the Kenyi - Moorii and Bees and switching them out with more Socs - Labs & Dems - But the real issue is that there is so much **** in the water that its hard to see to the back of the tank.

Its not super hard, but if you get close you can see a ton of small specs of **** in the water - I do a 25% to 50% PWC Weekly - But lately I have been doing 1 or 2 PWC's a day to try and get my tank clear - its not cloudy - just debrey..

I just ordered another 75 Gallon Rated Filter to hopefully solve the problem. What are you guys thoughts?


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Are you sure it debris or waste and not micro bubbles. I get the micro bubbles form my canister sometimes.


----------



## Idisc (Jul 30, 2013)

When I do Particle Water Changes there is always a ton of **** that sticks to the sides of the tank that I need to wipe off. So I am guessing its Debris or something.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

that sounds like algea. Wipe it off when doing the WC. Then most will go with the old water. Is it a very light coating or a heavy green algea


----------



## Idisc (Jul 30, 2013)

its looks like little white specs when its floating in the water, but when I wipe it off after I drain some of the water it is brown on the papertowel....its very fine...idk what it is... any thoughts...I have 3x Chinese Algae Eaters in there...the fish do poop a ton...but I clean it up with a hose at least 2 times a week.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

I think its just diatom algea. no biggie just wipe the glass down during WCs


----------



## Idisc (Jul 30, 2013)

Okay so I called the LFS and they are going to take my Bumble Bees and Kenyi tomorrow for Store Credit which I will end up buying more Demasoni hopefully 3 more female Socs and More Yellow labs. I decided to keep the tank to only 3 different types of fish.

I got rid of the Chinese Eaters also, which I will replace with a pleco or 2.

So when it comes down to it, I had to drain about 75% of the water out and take out all the decor to catch the fish. In the process me and my girl noticed a ton of brown patches under the rocks and what not...seems like a mix of fish poop and diatoms...can't really clean under the rocks weekly, but I do everything else. - The filter hose was completely dirty like it has never been cleaned - so much brown **** on the inside of it and the same with the top of the filter where the water comes out...super dirty...this tank has only been up for about 1 month...never seen a tank get this dirty before..none of my other tanks ever have.

We cleaned all of that stuff, took it apart, gentle rise of the filter media in the aquarium water - wiped down all the sides of the tank - let the stuff settle and then vacuumed the sand - then ran out hands throughout the tank to hopefully bring up debris that was down in the sand out....left it set again and then vacuumed again. Once all of that was completed I added the decor and stuff back in the tank - with 9 less fish - Filled the tank and hoping it will clear up in a day or two.

Put the 9 fish I took out in a holding tank until I part with them tomorrow. - What helps clean daitoms? - I also used API PH Up 8.2 - when setting up this tank....I am wondering now if that is some of all the stuff that never incinerated in the water.. like it is supposed to... but then again I have done a ton of PWC's with no results. Lets hope this works.

Also I have my 2nd filter coming on Monday so that should also be a plus. Thank you for your advice and looking forward to hearing what you think.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What you are probably seeing is diatoms and they are common in a newly setup tank. You already know you need more filtration with your tank even though they are mostly juveniles at this time.

I don't recommend purchasing any additional fish at this time for a couple reasons. First, you just did an aggressive cleaning of the tank to remove all the diatoms and gunk that you found. Second, keep in mind that the fish you are planning on keeping will be more than enough for the tank at adult size.

Is there a reason you are using the API pH up product?


----------



## Idisc (Jul 30, 2013)

My tap comes out around 8/8.2 and I just wanted to make sure it was always at 8.2 - I'm not gonna use it anymore. Tank looks better today, but it still looking like there is little sand particles floating around....so weird..


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Have you noticed these same particles in any of your other tanks when you do a water change?


----------



## Idisc (Jul 30, 2013)

All of my other tanks 55g and 30g and a 10g all look crystal clear.


----------



## POPSS (Aug 24, 2013)

I would suggest you get a canister filter in addition to the AC110.


----------



## Idisc (Jul 30, 2013)

Which Canister filters are good - not to expensive?


----------



## POPSS (Aug 24, 2013)

fluval and eheim both make good canister filters. they can be a bit pricy, fluval 305 would work fine, or a eheim clasic.


----------



## POPSS (Aug 24, 2013)

this would be fine
Fluval-305-External-Canister-Filter

this one also.
Eheim Classic Aquarium-Filter

Links removed, PM for website


----------



## Idisc (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanx a ton guys


----------

